# restore crashes while restoring level 2 dump



## richardbader (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello,

I'm running FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE-p3.

While restoring my filesystem, restore crashes when restoring the level 2 dump.

The restore of level 0 and 1 works fine.  (*restore -ry*)
After each level I'm running *chflags -R noschg* and *chflags -R nouunlnk* on the restored files.

The error message was:

```
Make node ./jails/www/usr/local/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/mimetypes
rename ./jails/www/usr/local/www/apache22 to ./jails/www/usr/local/www/apache22
rename ./jails/www/usr/local/www/apache22/cgi-bin to ./jails/www/usr/local/www/apache22/cgi-bin
warning: newrename ./jails/www/usr/local/www/apache22/cgi-bin
bad entry: cannot move ROOT
name: ./jails/www/usr/local/www/apache22/cgi-bin
parent name ./jails/www/usr/local/www/apache22
next entry name: ./jails/www/usr/local/www/apache22/cgi-bin/.htaccess
entry type: NODE
inode number: 15400806
flags: NIL

-rw-------   1 root  wheel    446074880 Nov 13 10:38 restore.core
-rw-------   1 root  richard  420834760 Nov 13 08:17 restoresymtable
```
The file flags of ./jails/www/usr/local/www/apache22/cgi-bin/.htaccess in the dumped filesystem are 'uunlink'.

any ideas to get the restore working.

thanks

richard


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 21, 2012)

See -u in restore(8).  Note that I avoid partial backups, so don't know if that's really a solution to this problem.


----------



## richardbader (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks,

i've tried the -u option, same result


----------

